# Planting strawberrys



## rkunsaw (Oct 5, 2014)

Thinned the strawberry beds Friday and had enough plants to fill 4 more beds. I need to lose weight this winter so I can put it back on with strawberry shortcake next spring. :lol:


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2014)

When strawberries come in down in Florida around the first of March, we go to Plant City for the festival and eat strawberries until they are coming out our ears for the next two weeks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2014)

Mmmm, nothing like a fresh strawberry from the garden! :strawberry:  I planted a small patch years ago when I was young and they didn't thrive, but I don't have the green thumb you have Larry.


----------

